# SV/Smoked Pastrami



## captainjosh (Feb 17, 2021)

I’ve got a 4lb Eye of Round Curing in TQ and brown Sugar w/ some ground up pickling spice added.  Any thoughts on times and temp on the smoke and SV, and smoke first or SV first?


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 17, 2021)

I smoked and SV a brisket a long while ago, before I took the head of my unit off?!   I basically went to a normal smoke first then SV.  You already seasoned her well,  so I would smoke the brisket between 200°-225°F  with an IT of 145°F (5-6 hours).  Then SV the smoked brisket @ 155°F for 32-36 hours. IMHO the purpose of SV is just to help the brisket become more tender. At the risk of being banished from SMF,  you could just as well pressure cook the smoked brisket following a recipe like Emeril's recipe for pressure cooking a brisket.  (see attached) The main issue will be the timing which is provided.  Pls use this a
"go-by." Your target is the final safe Internal Temperature of the meet, not how long it cooked. I have done this successfully for my church groups even our piut bosses were surprised. And don't take my info as expert. The experts will follow on with their experience. _After 30 + years of meat prep_, *I STILL HAVE A  L*_*OT TO LEARN!!*!  _


----------



## captainjosh (Mar 22, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> I smoked and SV a brisket a long while ago, before I took the head of my unit off?!   I basically went to a normal smoke first then SV.  You already seasoned her well,  so I would smoke the brisket between 200°-225°F  with an IT of 145°F (5-6 hours).  Then SV the smoked brisket @ 155°F for 32-36 hours. IMHO the purpose of SV is just to help the brisket become more tender. At the risk of being banished from SMF,  you could just as well pressure cook the smoked brisket following a recipe like Emeril's recipe for pressure cooking a brisket.  (see attached) The main issue will be the timing which is provided.  Pls use this a
> "go-by." Your target is the final safe Internal Temperature of the meet, not how long it cooked. I have done this successfully for my church groups even our piut bosses were surprised. And don't take my info as expert. The experts will follow on with their experience. _After 30 + years of meat prep_, *I STILL HAVE A  L*_*OT TO LEARN!!*!  _


Thanks for the tips Wurstmeister!  It is much appreciated.  I will post some pics of my pastrami cook when I get more time.


----------

